# RobotUnderground selling Adire Audio



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

RobotUnderground selling Adire Audio

ADIRE AUDIO website and trademark EARN A 5% referral!!! - eBay (item 220348859732 end time Jan-31-09 11:27:08 PST)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Came up in this abomination of a thread - but it's off the beaten track and you'd have to dog deep to see it. Since R/U has already threatened to sue me over my contributions to that thread, I'll be careful with my words here :worried:


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Yah, Adire without XBL^2 or Dan Wiggins.  As Don said in the other thread: sleeves off your vest.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Came up in this abomination of a thread - but it's off the beaten track and you'd have to dog deep to see it. Since R/U has already threatened to sue me over my contributions to that thread, I'll be careful with my words here :worried:


Wow you are actually going to watch what you said after the slime threatened you on here, or did you actually get a notice...sad either way..not you..him.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

guitarsail said:


> Wow you are actually going to watch what you said after the slime threatened you on here, or did you actually get a notice...sad either way..not you..him.


No, I was joking - just nothing left to say


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Just checking...I was hoping that actually didn't threaten you enough to back down...yeah talk abotu a dead horse though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Bipolar robots are ghey


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

guitarsail said:


> Just checking...I was hoping that actually didn't threaten you enough to back down...yeah talk abotu a dead horse though.


Yeah I was quite amused by that thread for a while, but now it's just sad. I don't even look at it anymore; I wish I could delete it from my "My Threads" section, but like with most things involving computers, if there IS a way I don't know it


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

hallsc said:


> Yeah I was quite amused by that thread for a while, but now it's just sad. I don't even look at it anymore; I wish I could delete it from my "My Threads" section, but like with most things involving computers, if there IS a way I don't know it


Go to the thread, select "Thread Tools" form the menu at the top of the page. Select "unsubscribe".


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Ford302Redneck (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow.


----------

